# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  مجموعة منتقاه من خواطر جميلة لـ الحسن البصري وابن خلدون

## نور عبدالرحمن

مجموعة منتقاه من خواطر جميلة لـ الحسن البصري وابن خلدون


* نبذة عن ابن خلدون:
عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن خلدون الحضرمي؛ مؤرخ عربي، تونسي المولد


1- أشهر خواطر ابن خلدون الرائعة:


قد لا يوجد خير كثير، إلا بوجود شر يسير.


اتباع التقاليد لا يعني أن الأموات أحياء، بل إن الأحياء أموات.


كان المفكرون قديمًا يرون أن اكتشاف العقل للحقيقة ليس أمرًا غريبًا ، إنما الغريب هو عجزه عن اكتشافها.


أهل البدو أقرب إلى الشجاعة من أهل الحضر؛ والسبب أن أهل الحضر ألقوا جنوبهم على مهاد الراحة والدعة، وانغمسوا في النعيم والترف، ووكلوا أمرهم في المدافعة عن أموالهم وأنفسهم إلى واليهم. خواطر جميلة جدا


شعور الإنسان بجهله ضرب من ضروب المعرفة.


الكامل في المعرفة محروم من الحظ؛ لأنه حوسب بما رُزق من المعرفة , واُقتُطع له ذلك من الحظ.


الناس في السكينة سواء، فإن جاءت المحن تباينوا.


الفتن التي تتخفَّي وراء قناع الدين تجارة رائجة جدًا في عصور التراجع الفكري للمجتمعات .


قمة الأدب أن تنصت إلى شخص يحدثك في أمر أنت تعرفة جيدًا وهو يجهله.


أن يكرهك الناس لصراحتك، خيرٌ لك من أن يحبوك لنفاقك.


اعلم أن الدنيا كلها وأحوالها -عند الشارع- مطية للآخرة، ومن فقد المطية فقد الوصول.


يقلب الحاكم توجسه وغيرته من شعبه إلى خوف على ملكه، فيأخذهم بالقتل والإهانة.


الظلم مؤذِن بخراب العمران.


يوزن المرء بقوله ، ويقوم بفعله.


إذا أردت أن تعرف الإنسان، فانظر من يصاحب؛ فالطباع يُسرق بعضُها من بعض، فترى أننا نأخذ من طباع بعضنا دون أن نشعر. للمزيد: خواطر جميلة جدا
******************************
* نبذة عن الحسن البصري:
الحسن بن يسار البصري إمام وعالم من علماء أهل السنة والجماعة يكنى بـأبي سعيد. ولد قبل سنتين من نهاية خلافة عمر بن الخطاب في المدينة عام واحد وعشرين من الهجرة، كانت أمه  تابعة لخدمة أم سلمة، فترسلها في حاجاتها فيبكي الحسن وهو طفل فترضعه أم سلمة لتسكته، فرضع بذلك من أم سلمة، وتربَّى في بيت النبوة. كانت أم سلمة تخرجه إلى الصحابة فيدعون له، ودعا له عمر بن الخطاب، فقال “اللهم فقهه في الدين وحببه إلى الناس. حفظ الحسن القرآن في العاشرة من عمره.


2- أجمل خواطر الحسن البصري الجميلة:


الدنيا أحلام نوم أو كظل زائل، وإن اللبيب بمثلها لا يخدع.


ما ألزم عبدٌ ذكرَ الموت إلا صغرت الدنيا عنده.


إذا لم يعدل المعلم بين الصبيان، كُتِبَ من الظلمة.


بئس الرفيقان: الدينار والدرهم، لا ينفعانك حتى يفارقاك.


اِصْحَب الناس بأي خلق شئت يصحبوك.


من نافسك في دينك فنافسه ، ومن نافسك في دنياك فألقها في نحره.


المصافحة تزيد في الود.


ما نظرت ببصري، ولا نطقت بلساني، ولا بطشت بيدي، ولا نهضت على قدمي حتى أنظر أعلى طاعة أو على معصية، فإن كانت طاعته تقدمت، وإن كانت معصية تأخرت. خواطر جميلة جدا


من ساء خلقه عَذَّبَ نفسه.


ما زالت التقوى بالمتقين؛ حتى تركوا كثيرًا من الحلال مخافة الحرام.


الزهد في الدنيا يريح القلب والبدن.


لا يزال العبد بخير ما علم الذي يفسد عليه عمله .


إن المؤمن في الدنيا غريب لا يَجزع من ذلها ولا يُنافس أهلها في عزها


اثنان لا يصطحبان أبدًا : القناعة والحسد. واثنان لا يفترقان أبدًا الحرص والحسد .


أهينوا الدنيا، فوالله لأهنأ ما تكون إذا أهنتها.


إنما الفقيه الزاهد في الدنيا ، الراغب في الآخرة.


احذر ممن نقل إليك حديث غيرك ، فإنه سينقل إلى غيرك حديثك.


إن الحسد في دين المسلم أسرع من الآكلة في جسده.


عظ الناس بفعلك، ولا تعظهم بقولك.


ما رأيت شيئًا من العبادة أشد من الصلاة في جوف الليل.


إنما أنت أيام مجموعة ، كلما مضى يوم مضى بعضك.


ما أطال عبد الأمل، إلا أساء العمل.


أيها الناس ! احذروا التسويف ، فإني سمعت بعض الصالحين يقول : نحن لا نريد أن نموت حتى نتوب ، ثم لا نتوب حتى نموت.


إذا نظر إليك الشيطان فرآك مداومًا في طاعة الله ، فبغاك وبغاك- أي طلبك مرة بعد مرة – فإذا رآك مداومًا ملـَّكَ ورفضك ، وإذا كنت مرة هكـذا ومرة هكذا طمع فيك. خواطر راقية


تفـقـَّـد الحلاوة في ثلاثة أشياء : في الصلاة والقرآن والذكر ، فإن وجدت ذلك فامضِ وأبشر ، وإلا فاعلم أن بابك مغلق فعالج فتحه. 


ابن آدم ! إنما أنت ضيف ، والضيف مرتحل ، ومستعار ، والعارية مؤدَّاة ومردودة ، فما عسى ضيف ومقام عارية . لله در أقوام نظروا بعين الحقيقة ، وقدموا إلى دار المستقر. 


رحم الله امرؤًا نظر ففكر ، وفكر فاعتبر فأبصر ، وأبصر فصبر . لقد أبصر أقوام ثم لم يصبروا فذهب الجزع بقلوبهم ، فلم يدركوا ما طلبوا ، ولا رجعوا إلى ما فارقوا ، فخسروا الدنيا والآخرة ، وذلك هو الخسران المبين. اقرأ أيضاً: خواطر جميلة


استوى الناس في العافية، فإذا نزل البلاء تباينوا.


يا ابن آدم، بع دنياك بآخرتك تربحهما جميعًا، ولا تبع آخرتك بدنياك فتخسرهما جميعًا. الثواء(طول المقام) ها هنا قليل، والبقاء هناك طويل.


خير البلاد ما حملك.
******************************


أتمنى أن تكون أفادتكم تلك الخواطر الجميلة !
ربي ينور بصيرتكم ويسعد قلوبكم أصدقائي

----------

